# Photo of the Day - March 20201



## Alli




----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, I sure wasn't paying attention when I posted my last photo, eh?!   Thanks for the heads-up, Alli!   

OK, so let's try this again:


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 3826




A lovely new photo and a lovely new avatar......

Glorious golden gorgeousness to feast our eyes on, suggesting the promise of spring.

Yes, I love tulips.....but, I ah, adore....that other yellow source of pure happiness and utter joy that flowers at this time of year.

Tulips don't normally put in an appearance with us until around April (whereas the daffodils are just coming into bloom.....joy.)


----------



## Clix Pix

This tulip, along with its nine brethren, called out to me from the flower section when I was at the grocery store yesterday.....and how could I resist those sweet yellow heads ready to open into full bloom?  Beautiful shade of yellow, a breath of Springtime here in the house even as I wait for our daffodils to pop out -- hopefully later this month -- and the tulips to arrive some time in late April or early May,. depending on how the weather has been.   Next to orange, yellow is my favorite color, so just as the daffodils do, the tulips make me happy and smiling.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> This tulip, along with its nine brethren, called out to me from the flower section when I was at the grocery store yesterday.....and how could I resist those sweet yellow heads ready to open into full bloom?  Beautiful shade of yellow, a breath of Springtime here in the house even as I wait for our daffodils to pop out -- hopefully later this month -- and the tulips to arrive some time in late April or early May,. depending on how the weather has been.   Next to orange, yellow is my favorite color, so just as the daffodils do, the tulips make me happy and smiling.....




Irresistible, agreed.  

And I also agree re both yellow and orange (and terracotta, apricot, peach......I love all of those colours, as did my mother).


----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt hood from the Riverview cemetery. too bad this was the part with flat headstones.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

I'm on a roll with these tulips!   They're a lot hardier than the bunch of small daffodils I had a while back....  Anyway, another look at a tulip:


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I'm on a roll with these tulips!   They're a lot hardier than the bunch of small daffodils I had a while back....  Anyway, another look at a tulip:
> 
> View attachment 3883



All great shots, it's that time of the year again isn't it? Love seeing the spring shots!


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   I am watching the green stalks outside the front of my building slowly growing larger and longer as they progress toward becoming daffodils!  In the meantime I've had a lot of fun with these tulips..... Definitely they area hint of wonderful spring flowers to come!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Edd

I’m at Saddleback ski area in Rangeley, Maine for a few days. Incredible area with perfect sun yesterday.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

I wish I could see this in person but I thought it was so cool. a pretty cool mushroom.


----------



## Pumbaa

Lovely shots everyone! Looking forward to seeing more!

But is it really March *20201* already? I guess it still can still be pronounced as “twenty twenty one”. Never mind. Works for me.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> I wish I could see this in person but I thought it was so cool. a pretty cool mushroom.
> View attachment 3938



Looks like somebody dropped an egg in your garden…


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> Looks like somebody dropped an egg in your garden…



fried egg with course black pepper. I guess the white part is edible the yellow too tough.


----------



## Clix Pix

fooferdoggie said:


> I wish I could see this in person but I thought it was so cool. a pretty cool mushroom.
> View attachment 3938




Interesting looking mushroom!    I gather that since you say you didn't see this in person, that you didn't take this photo?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> Interesting looking mushroom!    I gather that since you say you didn't see this in person, that you didn't take this photo?



no I wish I looked them up and learned about them. Hey I cant get around I am cripple for a few days and it was too cool to pass.


----------



## Clix Pix

I hope you'll recover soon from that fall -- sounded really nasty for both you and your wife!

Anyway, the reason I asked is because the idea behind this monthly POTD thread is for members to share photos that they themselves have taken.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 3936



Is this one of last year's (frequent) visitors to your deck?


----------



## Clix Pix

Wish I knew for sure!  He could well have been but hard to tell for sure!   It was so nice to see him and his brethren out there scampering around the common grounds area.  

A rose for today:


----------



## fooferdoggie

this doll I waited 3 years before I got my granddaughter one. I wanted to take her to the booth to pick out the one she liked as are all different but the pandemic killed that.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, that's different!   Is it based on some horror movie?


----------



## fooferdoggie

its jsut this woman's style. she used to have her little shop at Portlands Saturday market. 
all of them are different. my granddaughter likes hers. https://www.etsy.com/shop/friendsofbree?ref=yr_purchases


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## DT

T has a squirrel related photo project, nabbed this guy from the deck ... mostly just as shot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

One from my garden for @Scepticalscribe


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> One from my garden for @Scepticalscribe View attachment 3970




Gorgeous.

Just gorgeous.

Many thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## fooferdoggie

these guys have been blooming since the first part fo February with some light fragrance. then we had out Ince/snow storm and they were covered in Ince for a few days. but it sure did not hurt them move and they have Moree fragrance and it has laster longer then it ever has. the Daphne smell fantastic and the fragrance is going about 20 feet.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> T has a squirrel related photo project, nabbed this guy from the deck ... mostly just as shot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968




Oh, I meant to mention for the GearHeads™, that was shot with a D40 and a Nikkor 55-200 zoom, and it was pretty cool, I plugged the camera into the USB-C hub I keep connected to our iPadPro (USB-Mini_to_USB-A), launched photos, device mounted right up, selected a few images for import, *boom*.  I had never actually done that with an iPad, it was pretty terrific, and we loaded the one above into PixelMator iPad,  fixed a bug with a simple Tools>Repair (I think it was literally a bug on the lens ...), and then I AirDropped the photo directly to the little G's iPhone.

Very cool.


----------



## Clix Pix

Just one of the neighbors passing by.....


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

makes me wonder who died on this street where I work (G)


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

I was delighted today to see Alfred again!


----------



## Apple fanboy

fooferdoggie said:


> makes me wonder who died on this street where I work (G)
> View attachment 3988



Isn't that a sign that someone sells drugs there?


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred getting ready to take off:


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

This (I believe it to be) Kestrel was very high. But my 200-500 can only reach so far. But I was happy enough with how it came out. Had about a 50% crop as well.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Eric

This is a cypress tree tunnel just off the central coast of California, I stepped quite a ways back from it and zoomed in with my 70-200 lens to draw it in and compress it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is scrap from a job where I make wood frames for a customer.


----------



## Clix Pix

From the archives -- I posted this in the new ongoing Photo Association thread at MR:


----------



## shadow puppet

Clix Pix said:


> From the archives -- I posted this in the new ongoing Photo Association thread at MR:
> 
> View attachment 4062



Gorgeous pup.  I had one of those.  Lost him with no warning to cancer last May.  Sinjin was the best bed warmer.


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw........sorry to hear about your loss!   I should have added the disclaimer in my post that the dog in the pool is and was not my own, but rather  belonged to a neighbor, and he was having fun at our condo association's  "puppy pool party" that was held when the pool was about to be closed for the season.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this little guy keeps setting off our porch motion detector. I have found tree sprouts and peanuts in our pots.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 4084




This little guy is cute but -- what IS he?


----------



## shadow puppet

Clix Pix said:


> This little guy is cute but -- what IS he?



Is it some kind of burro?


----------



## Clix Pix

shadow puppet said:


> Is it some kind of burro?




That's what I was wondering but am not sure if they have burros over in the UK?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> That's what I was wondering but am not sure if they have burros over in the UK?



Just done sort of baby donkey I believe. He lives in a field about a mile from here.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, OK, then, since in the US "burro" is another name for a donkey, this little guy is a baby burro!!!!  He's cute!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Ah, OK, then, since in the US "burro" is another name for a donkey, this little guy is a baby burro!!!!  He's cute!



There was an even smaller one, but I couldn’t get a shot through the hedge.


----------



## shadow puppet

Apple fanboy said:


> There was an even smaller one, but I couldn’t get a shot through the hedge.



I hope you will share more of the donkeys.  The one above is adorable!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

shadow puppet said:


> I hope you will share more of the donkeys.  The one above is adorable!



Thank you. I’ll have to head that way on my next walk.


----------



## fooferdoggie

not the best backdrop but my mobility Is still limited.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

had to get this for my wife. though she said it was weird with spicy chocolate.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

other side of the bar.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

waterfall on the way to the sandy river.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

Last one for March from me then.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, just realized that I should've started a new April 2021 thread and put this last image in there.....  Oh, well, I'll leave it be.....


----------

